# Density 0.86 ?



## Charliebuck (Apr 17, 2003)

I am new to this forum, and have been reading the posts and research done about fogging with FGMO for days now, and have gone out and bought a fogger and some Mineral oil from my local CVS pharmacy. It is CVS brand marked Mineral Oil USP, lubracant laxitive, odorless tasteless colorless, but does not list it's density. Is this the right stuff, or how can I find out if it is the proper density. Thanks


----------



## Charliebuck (Apr 17, 2003)

Follow up.... I emailed several companies that sell Mineral Oil that I found in different local stores and farm and gardens, asking about whether it was food grade or not, and it's density, and this is one of their replies.

"Our product is food grade. Don't know the density, but the expert on that told me that word is used interchangebly with viscosity. The viscosity is 85 when the SUS is 100 degrees farenhiet."

Does this make any sense to any of you?


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

To get the correct FGMO, order it from the sources that Dr. Rodrigeuz has reccomended. That is the first step in succeeding with FGMO. Why take a chance to save a few BUCKS. You wouldn't know whether the method failed because you used the wrong oil or didn't do it correctly.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

What is the Cost of FGMO compared to the cost of your bees? If the laxative mineral oil doesn't work you don't know what went wrong


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi all.
Here is another instance where reading the archives would help. I have said that White, USP oil with a viscosity/density of 0.80 to 0.86 is acceptable. Pleawe remember that heavy oils, thick oils, will kill your bees. 
Again, if I may suggest for the nth time, it might do you all good to join others who may wish to purchase, bee clubs for instance, larger quantities and order bulk. This way you will get the right "stuff" and save money. This aspect may appeal to many.
Have a wonderful time with your bees and my pet subject. 
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you read the archives you'll see that the laxative mineral oil IS the right viscocity. It is the only FGMO that I've seen recommended other than buying the commercial volumes with specified densities. Either buy the specified type commercially for quantities of a gallon or more, or buy the laxative version for quantities of a quart or a pint. DON'T waste your money on anything else because it PROBABLY won't work.


----------



## Charliebuck (Apr 17, 2003)

Russ and dr Pedro, If youd read my post I mentioned that I did research on the subject of the correct density, and if anyone has read your replies we all know that you stress useing the correct one. I also called some of the recomended sellers of "the correct 0.86 oil", and they can't sell it to me they said. But thanks for reminding me. I was looking for an answer to my second question about viscosity 85 when the SUS is 100 degrees. 

Michael, thanks for your reply I only have a few hives and don't need large quantities. I bought the laxitive version, and just wanted to make sure I had the right one.

Just as info to everyone I fogged my bees with the Oil I bought at CVS, checked my bees two days later, and they are very happy.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Charliebuck, Glad your bees like the laxative mineral oil. 

On the subjectof viscosity, If I remember right from my day in the petroleum industry viscosity is figured this way. The liquid that you are testing is heated to 100 deg.F and the liquid is released through a certain size opening and the drops are counted for 1 minute. The number of drops is what 86 represents. If this is not correct someone will tell us about it. Like I said it has been a while, {got Old Timers diease]


----------



## dandelion (Apr 10, 2003)

I believe viscosity and density are different animals.
Density of 1 means that 1 liter of the substance weights one kilogram. Water (probably at 25 degrees Celsius and at sea level) has density of 1 kg/liter.
To measure the density of oil, measure 1 liter, a weigth it. If you get 860 grams, that means that indead your oil has a density of .86 kg/liter.
You can save youself all that trouble by ordering one gallon of Crystal Plus 70 from steoil.com. It only costs about $12 or so plus shipping (about $9 to NJ).
Alex

------------------


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I apologize for this belated reply. I missed the post when it was posted on the forum. 
One liter of FGMO at 0.86 density weighs 860 grams (not 1000 grams, which is the equivalent of one kilo).
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------

